# Barbara Mandrels 20K+ sq ft log home



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hope ya'll enjoy the pics as much as I did taking them.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I saw that on TV a few years back, looked like a really nice place.



.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

More pics. I especially liked the first one because of the mirror below the ceiling.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

It looks great, but none of the pics show a mortgage statement, or the amount of interest the owner is paying to the banks to finance it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's quite a place. You could entertain a few folks in there. 



SteveEl said:


> . . . none of the pics show a mortgage statement, or the amount of interest the owner is paying to the banks to finance it.


I doubt she is financing it any longer if she ever did, but I bet her First Plank Taxes are higher than most people's mortgage payments. 









.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

SteveEl said:


> It looks great, but none of the pics show a mortgage statement, or the amount of interest the owner is paying to the banks to finance it.


You did notice who the owner was did not you? What makes you think she financed it. Or that she cares what the interest is if she did finance it?

If you have a spare $7 million lying around you can buy that 27,000 sq ft home. That is her asking price. It will soon be going on the auction block.

http://www.forbes.com/2002/05/17/0517how1.html

George


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Barbra has not owned Fontanel for several years.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I just googled Fontanel...it's a babies ''soft spot'' in their head (because the cartilage there has not yet hardened into bone between the skull bones) Boy I learn something new here every day. (don't have any babies myself, or I might have already know that)





.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

MUZIK MAFIA owns it now.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Barbara moved into a 6,000 sq ft shack.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I do agree its a gorgeous place and if I won the lottery I might like to make an offer. As for the money behind the craftsmanship, 



GeorgeC said:


> You did notice who the owner was did not you? What makes you think she financed it. Or that she cares what the interest is if she did finance it?


Three good questions, George. 

(A) I saw the name and it meant nothing and it still means nothing except "rich" and "celebrity". No I didn't bother looking it up because....

(B) The super rich tend to employ people to figure out how they can become even more super rich by financing everything (i.e., using other peoples money.... in other words, by risking the 401k's of ordinary people like most of us on this board). I mean, geez, if you've got a multi million dollar home paid off, and a chance to put that equity to work at more than 8%, and you can get a fixed rate loan at 3%, there's a good chance you'll leverage the luxury home. If so, then your annual 5% rate of return on that *UN-*earned income will be more than my family will likely make for an annual salary at the peak of our combined *earning* power. Of course its financed, at least I'd be very surprised if its not. 

(C) Finally, I think she might care about the interest rate because the super rich, who often make money risking other peoples money, tend to view luxury home foreclosure as a purely dollar question, unlike so many of the rest of us who feel attachment, or primary residence bonds, or just ethics..... which is why the super rich are walking out on mortgages much faster than the rest of us.
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/01/30/eveningnews/main7300082.shtml

====================

It is a beautiful place, no question. Wish I could afford it. But if I could, then I wouldn't be me. :yes:







.....but maybe I could visit once in a while?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

SteveEl said:


> I do agree its a gorgeous place and if I won the lottery I might like to make an offer. As for the money behind the craftsmanship,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you still do not know who Barbara Mandrell is?

A little cynical are not you? I am just glad that I do not have such a jaded view of life.

George


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I am just glad that I do not have such a jaded view of life.


I'm glad for you too George!


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Steve!! 

CBS news? Really? All due respect sir but you need to get another source for news. CBS? C'mon man! Lay off the Kool-aid friend.

Jeff


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh.... so that's who it is.... yeah, I guess I heard the name before. Not much for country I guess, and I see she sold the place http://blog.cmt.com/2010-07-12/barbara-mandrells-fontanel-mansion-fascinates/ 
(another link said it sold at auction for 2.1 million)

Jeff: the rich do care about interest rates, and are about 2x as likely to leave banks (make that _taxpayer-bailed-out_ banks) holding the mortgage. If you don't believe CBS, try this http://www.cjr.org/the_audit/the_nyt_follows_the_journal_to_the_wealthy_default_story.php

There's no doubt its a gorgeous place and 2.1 million seems like.... wow, quite a steal. If the owners can keep it 'til things bounce back it will be a bargain to put craigslist scores to shame.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Is that a house or a high end resort? Good grief that thing is HUGE!


----------



## flobro (Mar 20, 2011)

It's very nice, but if I was going to spend my money in a large way I would want something that looked more impressive on the outside. I like the inside, especially the sun room or whatever that is.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like the mall.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd bet a dime to a dollar she got tired of the HVAC bills!I've noticed over the years that irrespective of how much money someone has,they get tired of writing checks.IOWs,its that BIG reoccurring heat/air monthly bill gettin under their skin moreso than say a once or twice a year tax/insurance bill.BW


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd rather have 2.1 million worth of Desert Land then that Cracker Box. 

:laughing:


----------

